# Info from DRI Friends FB Group



## LEMONLEE (Feb 27, 2022)

I am copying this from a post in the 'Diamond Resorts US Friends' Facebook group. I can't speak to the validity of the information, but this was posted by the admin of the group, who is a Diamond owner and has always seemed to provide trustworthy information, but who knows? We are a legacy weeks owner, so this information doesn't help us, but thought others might be interested:

Okay. Many won't like this post (hell, I don't either). I have seen documents (sorry, I can't post them at this time) that gives more insight as to what will happen. The date for this happening is 01 Apr 2022. I will try to list some of the highlights. If you have a question, I will try and look it up on the paperwork I received.
- Club Combo goes away along with any loyalty received from having Club Combo.
- Loyalty upgrades are gone (no more booking a 1 bdrm and paying X dollars to upgrade to a 2 bdrm).
- Reservation windows seem to have shrunk to 10 months for Standard, Silver, and Gold. 11 months for Platinum and Centum.
- You will have to pay to save your points to the following year.
- Open Season (the ability to book into the other side's resorts) is at the 6 month point.
- RPP will go away (both paid and free)
- Cost of Diamond Value points (one time use points) have increased.
- DP (Diamond Preference) has gone away (where you could pick a specific unit).
- Early check in for Gold, Platinum, and Centum owners is gone.
These are all supposed to take place starting 01 Apr 2022.
Another issue though not verified as of yet is that folks who don't purchase into HGV Max will see limited availability and higher point values for the old Diamond resorts.
This is pretty much all of the info I have at the moment but if y'all have questions, I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2022)

Sounds like something someone heard at a sales presentation...


----------



## LEMONLEE (Feb 27, 2022)

He claims that the information was provided not from a sales presentation but "as a courtesy from a friend who wanted people to have time to make good decisions instead of on the spot bad decisions. If HGVC operates like Diamond did in the past, you would find this out on the 2nd of Apr when you couldn't do something you've always been able to do."  But again, who knows...


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 27, 2022)

Question if Club Combination/Club Select is written into my Contract as is this applying to my Status how can they do away with it?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2022)

Until you see it in an official statement from Hilton, it’s just a rumor.

Any of these are a reasonable concern as Hilton doesn’t offer these benefits and they charge additional fees for things such as saving points. They also charge a lower Club membership fee than DRI, so the ala carte fees make sense as you only pay for what you use.

This looks to me as if someone has made assumptions based on a knowledge of how Hilton runs their club, not s9 eth8ng that’s been put in writing.

My best advice. STOP going to sales presentations expecting to get real information. STOP believing what you read online. 90% of what you’re reading isn’t true, just lies spread by salesmen.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 28, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> Until you see it in an official statement from Hilton, it’s just a rumor.
> 
> Any of these are a reasonable concern as Hilton doesn’t offer these benefits and they charge additional fees for things such as saving points. They also charge a lower Club membership fee than DRI, so the ala carte fees make sense as you only pay for what you use.
> 
> ...



That last sentence by dougp26364 is very powerful and is great advice. IMHO.


----------



## jeffox (Feb 28, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> STOP believing what you read online. 90% of what you’re reading isn’t true,


This is just good advice for everyday


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 28, 2022)

dougp26364 said:


> Until you see it in an official statement from Hilton, it’s just a rumor. <snip> This looks to me as if someone has made assumptions based on a knowledge of how Hilton runs their club, not [something] that’s been put in writing.


^^^THIS^^^  (although they do state they have some documents...don't know if they are official or not).
It's amazing how many people are losing their mind over lies rumors. It's no different than going to a/an sales pitch update; don't believe anything unless it's also in the contract.  Clearly, some are fearful of the potential changes, but I'm not one of them.  I'll read the official program details April 2nd (still can't believe April 1st is the planned release) and make a decision about what I want to do going forward.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 1, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Question if Club Combination/Club Select is written into my Contract as is this applying to my Status how can they do away with it?


Check the contract wording, i think there are some weasel words.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 1, 2022)

So far no rumours about my favourite benefit, booking efficiencies 6 months out at 50% off; but if it's gone April 1 I will be as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 1, 2022)

DRI had a lot of benefits that weren’t guaranteed when I was a member and we’re not in writing, other than to say they could change or else eliminate those benefits at any time. That alone would get lots of tongues wagging. The problem is salesmen sell those non-guaranteed benefits as if they’re guaranteed. Sunterra (pre-DRI) salesmen use to sell the product as a cottage rental program. Some owners owned points in the hundred thousand range. They’d then reserve the best of the best weeks and rent them for profit. This made it nearly impossible for ordinary members to reserve those weeks because they were gone a few minutes after they could initially be booked. DRI found and enforced a rule that stated owners couldn’t rent for profit and shut that deal down. Needless to say there were a few owners left holding the bag on thousands of points they couldn’t use.

So when you say your gone if……. Understand they already have your money and they don’t care. You’ll be gone but so will your money. To Hilton or DRI it’s an empty threat that doesn’t matter.


----------



## Arusso (Mar 1, 2022)

LEMONLEE said:


> I am copying this from a post in the 'Diamond Resorts US Friends' Facebook group. I can't speak to the validity of the information, but this was posted by the admin of the group, who is a Diamond owner and has always seemed to provide trustworthy information, but who knows? We are a legacy weeks owner, so this information doesn't help us, but thought others might be interested:
> 
> Okay. Many won't like this post (hell, I don't either). I have seen documents (sorry, I can't post them at this time) that gives more insight as to what will happen. The date for this happening is 01 Apr 2022. I will try to list some of the highlights. If you have a question, I will try and look it up on the paperwork I received.
> - Club Combo goes away along with any loyalty received from having Club Combo.
> ...


I received an email this morning from HGV announcing the roll out of the "HGV Ultimate Access" program.  It appears to just be a repackaged DRI "Events of a Lifetime" program.  I'm sure other DRO owners received the same.  An email from DRI was sent out last week advising "us" that "we" would be receiving future correspondence from HGV.  

The email has a link to a VIMEO video explaining the program's three features.  However, the paragraph associated with the video link on the main page clearly states that access to the "HGV Ultimate Access" program has a fee (of course) and allows "requesting a Membership and Timeshare Sales Presentation" during your next trip.  

I would anticipate these "Presentations" will the place owners will be told of all the changes and their accompanying charges (both new and existing) - that is cash plus the need to purchase more points.  From past experience we will be told it will cost you more to continue to gain access for what you already own -  therefore, it's in your best interest to buy more points......No doubt we will find out very soon how HGV plans to continue to monetize owners.


----------



## Arusso (Mar 1, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> ^^^THIS^^^  (although they do state they have some documents...don't know if they are official or not).
> It's amazing how many people are losing their mind over lies rumors. It's no different than going to a/an sales pitch update; don't believe anything unless it's also in the contract.  Clearly, some are fearful of the potential changes, but I'm not one of them.  I'll read the official program details April 2nd (still can't believe April 1st is the planned release) and make a decision about what I want to do going forward.


Correct.  the problem, as I see it,  is that contracts are not updated.  My Club contract is from 22 years ago.  It had not been updated. Whatever additional benefits were added after the contract date by Sunterra and the DRI have not been memorialized in addenda.  This allows the developer / owner (now HGV) to add, subtract, change.  Whatever it will be, there will always be additional  fees.   That's the way the industry has evolved and survives.


----------



## LEMONLEE (Mar 1, 2022)

I was initially super excited about Hilton's acquisition of Diamond, but as I've thought further about it, I don't think we would be willing to pay to join HGV Max, regardless of what the price point is.  We are deeded resale KBC owners who resisted the pressure to give up our deed for points after Embassy was acquired by Sunterra, and then subsequently by Diamond.  I've decided that the best I can hope for is that KBC will be renovated to bring it closer to Hilton standards.  If that is all I get out of this merger, I'll be very happy.


----------

